
Why Organizations Need to Standardize Deployments - danielodio
http://blog.armory.io/why-organizations-need-to-standardize-deployments/
======
imosquera
I'm the co-founder and CTO of Armory. I'd be happy to answer any questions
about standardized deployments or how Spinnaker achieves that goal!

